# Where/How do people find old stashes of Celluloid or cebloplast?!



## philb (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi,

Been looking around the usual places eBay, vintage shops but have found anything of great interest! 

Then people turn up on here, saying they've found 20 rods or 60ft of rods I've just seen on one thread! Where are these people hiding all the celluloid sheets and rods!!

Something like this would be ideal






PHIL


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 11, 2012)

How did you get a pic of storage room number seven in my shop?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 11, 2012)

The internet can be your friend in finding just about anything, if used correctly and often.


----------



## philb (Jun 11, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> The internet can be your friend in finding just about anything, if used correctly and often.



I guessed that was the case, I've pretty much exhaust all the search words and strings of words I could think of through Google!

Think they'll have to be searched in a cyclic fashion, to make sure new lots aren't missed!!


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 11, 2012)

philb said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > The internet can be your friend in finding just about anything, if used correctly and often.
> ...



The problem is that your looking for items that arent produced anymore, or items that arent produced in the US but by one supplier. Cebloplast is a vintage material an isnt produced anymore and its not just floating around all over the place. Celluloid is a different matter. Its highly flammable and because of that only one supplier in the US makes it. And if i recall correctly, import of the celluloid is highly regulated due to its volatile state, which is why you cant find Celluloid anywhere. You just have to be in the right place at the right time is what it boils down to. If you lived overseas you could get as much celluloid as you wanted granted that you could afford the MOQ


----------



## glycerine (Jun 11, 2012)

Timebandit said:


> philb said:
> 
> 
> > OKLAHOMAN said:
> ...


 
He DOES live overseas... :biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 11, 2012)

glycerine said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > philb said:
> ...



LOL!! DOH!!! Well there you go.. thats how people find stashes like this...so he needs to go find us some....he is in the right place...Europe should be full of Celluloid....in the proper MOQ of course


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 11, 2012)

Well Justin, 

I order over 300 kg at a time, from Italy.

I'd love a link to a source that you know of--I've never encountered Celluloid as an option.  Always interested in new sources!!!


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 11, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> Well Justin,
> 
> I order over 300 kg at a time, from Italy.
> 
> I'd love a link to a source that you know of--I've never encountered Celluloid as an option.  Always interested in new sources!!!



Ed here is your Italian source, MAZZUCCHELLI 1849
Believe it or not, they still make Celluloid and Cellulose Acetate. Im sure they would sell to you in the right quantity, as long as there are no import restrictions. Worth a shot.

Here is Chinas largest Celluloid Manufacturer. Jiujiang Celluloid Industrial Co., Ltd. - Celluloid, Celluloid Sheet, Guitar Picks
Same thing, im sure for the right amount, they would sell to you. 

There is also Japanese Celluloid, but i dont have a source for that, but these are three countries that still make it on a large scale. Italy, China, Japan.

These are just the few that i know of, im sure there are more.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you Justin!!

I was aware of Mazzuchelli (need much more than we would do, of one color),
I will pursue the other (China).  

THANKS!!


----------



## Haynie (Jun 11, 2012)

Ever light celluloid?  Looks like a sparkler.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 11, 2012)

Celluloid, when I used it, was extremely heat sensitive.  I can image hundreds of complaints, but I will pursue pricing and samples to be certain that is still true.

Again, Thanks Justin!!!


----------



## watch_art (Jun 11, 2012)

The celluloid I turned from American Art Plastics didn't seem that heat sensitive.  Purple web, black web, and light tortoise.  I was told to take some shavings and light them up in a safe place so I know how flammable this stuff is... I wasn't impressed.  Maybe my two handfuls of shavings wasn't enough?  It took a few tries to even get it lit.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 11, 2012)

When I've buy celluloid from American Art Plastics, they have to ship in a special container and if I'm not mistaken due to flamability cannot be shipped by air.  Box was about 12" cube for 1 or 2 pieces.  Makes shipping very expensive.  If I want more, now I usually wait until the DC pen show where they usually have some material for sale.  Funny, but they said celluloid pens do not have the same shipping restrictions as the blanks.


----------



## philb (Jun 11, 2012)

So really if you wanna find Cebloplast just keep looking!!

Didn't relies celluloid was quite so risky!! Think the critics might be an easier option! 
Do really like some of the ones you show up with Justin, really need to find a vintage source like yours!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 11, 2012)

Timebandit said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Well Justin,
> ...




THICKEST they can make is 10 mm---won't make much of a pen with 10mm tubes

But it was worth asking!!!  Thanks!!!


----------

